# Dog has rash on her belly.. what could it be? pics inside



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

Not sure what this is... we have never seen her lick at it or seen any signs as to it bothering her. She probably licks at it? Is it dry skin? Or is it something we need to go to the vet about? Nothing in her personality has changed, still eats drinks, plays and runs around.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

It looks kind of like a heat sore or even a rub but I would have a vet check it out just to be safe


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sign of allergic reaction. Have you switch to another dog treats or food? Switching cleaning supplies that you wash sheets, blankets etc


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> Sign of allergic reaction. Have you switch to another dog treats or food? Switching cleaning supplies that you wash sheets, blankets etc



I read that it could be an allergy... I'll change her food up just in case, but I am almost certain I have given her this food before in the past. And no changes in laundry or anything different that I can think of.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

No.. You misunderstood me. I was asking have you switched anything recently to cause this to happen I'm not saying to switch up her food!


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> No.. You misunderstood me. I was asking have you switched anything recently to cause this to happen I'm not saying to switch up her food!



No no I understood haha sorry. I meant I was going to switch the food just in case.


But to answer your question, no we have not switched anything


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

my one sheltie used to get this and the vet said it was a bacterial infection and put him on antibioics for 14 days and it worked hope he feels better soon
jamie


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I'd say that looks like Vet Time.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Dogs commonly have food intolerance (causing mostly gastrointestinal issues) but rarely food allergies. If it is only in one spot it could easily be a fungal infection. Try an over the counter dog fungicide cream.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks to me like it could be ringworm. "although ringworm is not an itchy condition, scabs, and crust can form leading to draining sores. Diagnosis of ringworm can be made if the skin glows green under ultraviolet light.".


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

went to the vet, said it was not ringworm. it's just a bacterial fungus thing most likely caused by the change in weather (cold here). Said lots of dogs have been brought in for such issue. Got an antibiotic that should heal her right up.

Was due for an appointment anyway.


Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok that doersn't makse sense. BActerial infections are one thing and fungal are completely another. Fungal usually requires type specific antibiotics and an antibiotic used to treat a bacterial infection may not touch a fungal one. BTW ringworm is a fungal infection. Another thing is that how can a change in weather prompt a bacterial/fungal infection? Winter months are a lesser risk as many pathogens go into stasis or die once temperatures reach below 32 degrees F. Hopefully the antibiotics work... Best wishes for a speedy recovers for the little one.


----------



## andyACEcandy (Dec 14, 2007)

My gf took her to the vet and I think the exact words were a "minor staff infection" most likely caused by a cold the dog got or a change in weather. I apologize for the miscommunication about bacteria and fungus.

gave us an antibiotic for 10 days 2 per day.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah... the dosing for the antibiotic sounds good for a staph infection. Staph can actually develop from an innocent scratch gone awry. Also google cellulitis.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1539748/


----------



## DebD (May 24, 2008)

I wanted to let you know that my dog had the exact same thing! First he was treated for allergic dermatitis with a "depo" injection. After a month, it wasn't gone, so I brough him back to the vet. Another Depo injection, but stronger this time. Started Prednisone 2 weeks after the injection because he was still itching. Vet said he may have to be on Prednisone once daily for an allergy, some dogs are on it for a very long time. After a month on this, there was still no improvement. Saw a different vet in the group...preliminary diagnosis was ringworm, so he sent a skin/hair sample to the lab, which came back negative for ringworm. Now he is on antibiotics for 2 weeks for a bacterial skin infection! BTW...I was told Prednisone can make bacterial infections worse because it supresses the immune system. Hopefully both of our pups are on the road to recovery!


----------

